

Meet The Oil Shale Eighty Times Bigger Than The Bakken - cwan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/christopherhelman/2012/06/04/bakken-bazhenov-shale-oil/

======
ChuckMcM
My only concern is that once we realize we're not going to run out of oil for
at least a couple of centuries we don't undo the great work of being more
efficient with our energy.

From an investment perspective though I can't see $100bbl oil prices being
sustainable in the long haul. Its just too tempting to under cut by a 'few
dollars' and capture more of the market.

